# ASTM--Volume 02.01, May 2003 COPPER AND COPPER ALLOY



## جميل عبد الشهيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني المهندسين العرب تحية طيبه
دعما لملتقى المهندسين العرب الذي هو مفخره لكل المهندسين وبحر من بحور العلم التي لا تنظب اقدم لكم هذا اليوم المجلد الامريكي ASTM
*Volume 02.03, May 2003*
*Electrical Conductors*

الخاص بالموصلات الكهربائيه . وللحصول على هذا المجلد عن طريق هذا الرابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/265581161/X2003032119092100.rar


----------



## white hand (20 أغسطس 2009)

*astm 03 - 05*

ممكن لو سمحت
astm 03 - 05 
الخاص بالكيمياء التحليلية


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (21 أغسطس 2009)

*ASTM --Volume 03.05, October 2003*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اخواني المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم 
تلبيه لطلب الاستاذ white hand ودعما لملتقى المهندسين العرب اقدم لكم هذا اليوم المجلد الامريكي ASTM
*Volume 03.05, October 2003*
*Analytical Chemistry for Metals, Ores, and Related Materials (I): E32 - E354*

الذي يحوي كثير من المعلومات القيمه وللحصول على هذا المجلد عن طريق الرابط المرفق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة http://rapidshare.com/files/269701166/ASTM0305.rar
:75::75::75::20::20::20:


----------

